# Archery scholarships, do they exist?



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Like the title says, do archery scholarships exist?

I know we think archery is great but I don't see it along side NCAA football on Saturdays.
So do US colleges offer anything for archery?
If so how much if your top a top level shooter? Like $500 a year? Or a full ride?

I have no idea I'm just wondering

Thanks Kris


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

One of my JOAD girls got an archery scholarship to University of the Cumberlands. 

I didn't ask what amount, she said not a full ride but definately helped a lot.


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

Way back when I had hair, I got 2 years full ride at Colorado Northwestern, There were quite a few colleges doing it. 77-78 our team was unbeaten at sanctioned shoots. Won vegas both years and outdoor nationals both years, Cobo Hall, all over the place.Everything paid.Yamaha bows, easton arrows, Whatever we needed. I don't think its anywhere near that now!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Quick search on Internet found this: http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/Archers/Collegiate-Archery-Program 

And there are other listings under College Archery too.

NFAA has a scholarship program for youngsters who have been NFAA members.

And there were several scholarships granted at The Vegas Shoot last weekend.

Also, several states have scholarships for the top archers in the National Archery in the Schools Program (NASP).


----------



## MIshooter (Sep 19, 2014)

IIRC Texas A&M has a few 500 dollars a semester scholarships that really help out of state students because you can get a waiver for instate tuition from A&M if you get 1000 a year in scholarships but they have to be from the school.


----------



## goat_68 (Aug 28, 2015)

they are few and far in-between and even more unlikely if you are a male shooter to get ncaa money


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

I shoot on a college team that gives scholarships, and the other schools that I considered going to also gave scholarships. You likely won't get a full ride for archery though, but they definitely help out.


----------



## Casualfoto (Mar 10, 2009)

BaconRocks said:


> I shoot on a college team that gives scholarships, and the other schools that I considered going to also gave scholarships. You likely won't get a full ride for archery though, but they definitely help out.


Could you give us the details ??????


----------



## ShiiFtyy (May 22, 2013)

wa-prez said:


> Quick search on Internet found this: http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/Archers/Collegiate-Archery-Program
> 
> And there are other listings under College Archery too.
> 
> ...


!! This

If you looked at Lancaster's events and the payouts, those who participated and were minors were given $$ depending on which class they were in and was deemed "for scholarship or archery funding" or something close to that
It's not necessarily a scholarship that helps pay a lot in terms of the grand tuitions students have to pay now, but it's still there


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

We do at Michigan State University. $500 a semester. It's not much but beats a sharp stick in the eye.


----------



## ShiiFtyy (May 22, 2013)

Glenredhawk said:


> We do at Michigan State University. $500 a semester. It's not much but beats a sharp stick in the eye.


Oo that's a school for me to consider then


----------



## Casualfoto (Mar 10, 2009)

ShiiFtyy said:


> !! This
> 
> If you looked at Lancaster's events and the payouts, those who participated and were minors were given $$ depending on which class they were in and was deemed "for scholarship or archery funding" or something close to that
> It's not necessarily a scholarship that helps pay a lot in terms of the grand tuitions students have to pay now, but it's still there


No.............. not this.
None of the awards you mentioned are college scholarships in the model that offers real help with college costs. None, represent an investment in the student by the college. None are recurring four year funds, and I don't believe any are available to 2nd, 3rd, or 4th year students. Additionally, some are limited to youth under 18 years of age. Yes, any free money is helps. But the sources you've mentioned do not necessarily require that the money be used for college. These are one year, one time offers. 

What people are interested in learning more about are real college scholarships (in Archery), offered through the deans office or financial aid office of mainstream 4 year colleges and universities. To be clear, I'm talking about mainstream institutions, not the small niche type college that appeals to a very limited number of students or families. I am also not interred in hearing about programs that require special payments to be made in "appreciation" of funds tendered to a student. 

So if anyone knows of Archery Scholarship that fit the model we are accustomed to, please let the rest of us know about them.


----------



## ShiiFtyy (May 22, 2013)

Casualfoto said:


> ShiiFtyy said:
> 
> 
> > !! This
> ...


Mhm... I noticed not so long after posting that you were looking strictly for college -> student and not otherwise
Bad reading, sorry!


----------



## Casualfoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Not a problem 

Actually I did find that the NFAA scholarships are available to upper classmen. However, although some of the fine print states that the scholarship is open to NFAA and USAA members, the application clearly states that applicant must be an NFAA member. For those that shoot exclusively competitive Olympic Recurve, there is no reason to be an NFAA member and per the application you would be ineligible for the scholarship.

But again, this is a one year award.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2003)

We (Lancaster Archery) are Blessed to able to fund four recurring, four-year archery scholarships to Texas A&M. Contact Lori Gomez or Frank at the Texas A&M Archery Team for details... Awesome school that is archery proud with the great people in Texas!


----------



## MIshooter (Sep 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We (Lancaster Archery) are Blessed to able to fund four recurring, four-year archery scholarships to Texas A&M. Contact Lori Gomez or Frank at the Texas A&M Archery Team for details... Awesome school that is archery proud with the great people in Texas!


THIS^^^. A&M is a great school! I would encourage you to check it out. Can't for fall!


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

My wife was on scholarship at the local Jr college. She got a little cash and a bow to shoot.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Would that be John A. Logan? Great little school. I miss having that place down the road.



> So if anyone knows of Archery Scholarship that fit the model we are accustomed to, please let the rest of us know about them.


Please do. This is as important for the future of the sport in the US as anything else we can do. Maybe more important.


----------



## Casualfoto (Mar 10, 2009)

MIshooter said:


> THIS^^^. A&M is a great school! I would encourage you to check it out. Can't for fall!


Yes A&M is a good school with a long history in Archery. In it's day A&M has done some terrific things for the sport. However two things are clear today. One, although it's a nice place, A&M is not the school for everyone. Two, the over promotion of A&M as an Archery school has become counterproductive*. For anyone that has paid attention over the years, A&M and Columbia are the only schools with repeating exposure on the USAA website. Yes, other schools get some exposure, but not at anywhere near the levels of A&M. 

For Collegiate Archery to grow, USAA must do more to showcase the colleges and universities with solid programs. The simple fact is, that the students running the Archery Clubs don't have the time or resources to self promote beyond their campus or local community. One way for USAA to step up would be to gather scholarship and program information from all participating colleges and universities and distribute it. As the NGB, USAA has some clout. It should use that clout to acquire relevant information from the clubs, then discussed and promote the archery program with the appropriate college or university administrators. All in an effort to advance collegiate archery. 

* Some of you may know that there is growing discontent over the inability of almost all college teams to win the National Championship. Simply stated, the rules require that a "complete team" be fielded before any consideration for the National Championship can be made. For many reason, most schools cannot field a complete team, and those that can usually lack the funding to transport all those kids to the National Championship venue.


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

I am not sure all of the scholarships available now nor the requirements but when I was ready to go to school many scholarships such as the NFAA one required to compete in certain tournaments. Lacking money to attend all competitions left me unable to apply for scholarships and I could not afford to attend college right away. Most archery scholarships (and just about anything in archery) cater to those who are already fairly wealthy and leave those who are poor further behind. 

Texas a&m is a great school. Due to financial reasons I could not attend right away but moved there to establish residency and attend the local community college. Everyone took great care of me while I was there. Unfortunately finances were still a problem and I never was able to attend. 

Finally after moving to PA to work at las I was able to attend a great affordable school though not able to compete in collegiate division due to all the red tape and extra fees I would have had to pay on my own. 

Overall collegiate archery still needs a lot of work.


----------



## G4RB4G3M4N (Feb 12, 2009)

The State Archery Association of Massachusetts offers 4 of them: 2 for boys, 2 for girls, 1 each for in and out of state, if you've shot in one of their shoots. 
I got one once back in college. 

Sadly, my school decided to just give me less student aid in the exact amount of the scholarship, so that became a moot point... :sad:


----------



## MIshooter (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't think there will ever be a great archery scholarship offered by large schools for one main reason. It doesn't bring in the money that bigger sports do and never will. A&Ms really only helps out of state people a lot because of the waiver but if you were an in state person what would 500$ a semester really do other than a textbook? Also, and speaking from experience here, the only way archery should ever impact a college choice is whether there's a place to shoot or not. Every school I looked at(U chicago, Stanford, MSU, and TAMU) had a place I could shoot at nearby and that was about all archery played into it. Outside organizations may offer more than the school such as the NFAA @ vegas or other shoots but strictly from the school themselves I really don't think we'll ever see the type of aid that football or hockey or basketball ever get.


----------

